# Specialized Sattelklemme Seat Collar 34,9 mm  NEU



## LittleHunter (13. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130473135513&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

